

No Benefit Seen in Sharp Limits on Salt in Diet - greenyoda
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/15/health/panel-finds-no-benefit-in-sharply-restricting-sodium.html

======
venomsnake
Well it is obvious that the metabolic syndrome is not a joke, and there are no
silver bullets.

The problem is that almost all official guidelines are political in nature,
dumbed down, one size fits all and watered down or shaped by lobbyists.

Cutting or increasing any single component of the diet won't make much
difference. There will always be hyperresponders that will make anything look
amazing or deadly with proper massage of the data.

